# thanks dorado74



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wanted to thank scott "dorado74" for fixing the faucet at my house showed up on time fixed problem in a timely mannor and a nice guy if anyone needs any handyman work i would recommend him


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you for giving me the opportunity to help you out! Let me know when you're ready to do some fishing!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I am always ready shoot me a pm on here or call me am off every weekend


----------

